# Platform for theater seating?



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

It's almost time for carpet and I'm having second thoughts if I should put a platform in. My room is 20 ft. Wide and 16 ft. Deep and 8 feet ceilings. If I did a platform how high should I make it and also how wide or not do it at all.
Thanks


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Platform for theater aeating?*

Which way are the seats facing, how many seats/rows are you installing? Give us an idea on screen to chair distance.

Or here's a link where you can play with the numbers yourself.

http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator/


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Platform for theater aeating?*

If you put your screen on the 20' wall and want to try to get two rows of seats into 16' of length, that will be a tight fit. If you plan on doing reclining seats, I would.say it would be a no-go because you probably need at least 5' between seats to make that happen - pretty sure Roman suggested 6' when I asked.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks ALM I didn't think it would work but I'm trying to think of everything before the carpet goes in. This is my 1st dedicated theater room and my mind is always spinning trying to make sure I have what I need. There's so many possibilities and its not the best one out there but it will suit me fine until I can do everything I want.my equipment I think is ok I have Def Tech speakers which I really like and I just bought the Onkyo 717 I know the 809 is better but I had to go with what I could and I think the 717 will be ok for me for awhile. I don't have the big set ups that most of you have although I wish I did but I have to go with what's practical for now which is hard when I see all of these really nice theater rooms. I really appreciate all of your help its really helped me out.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Platform for theater aeating?*

No problem - that's why we are all here. And, remember, every system has to start somewhere. What is important is that you enjoy it!

As far as extra seating, have you considered 1 row of seats a bit further back and using bean bags chairs for a "first" row? I have seen several builds now where people have done this or plan on doing it and it seems to work out pretty well.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bean bag chairs are a great idea, my wife saw somewhere online where they have bean bag chairs that are huge some up to 5 or 6 feet I think. I'm sure my kids would also like them


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Theater132 said:


> Bean bag chairs are a great idea, my wife saw somewhere online where they have bean bag chairs that are huge some up to 5 or 6 feet I think. I'm sure my kids would also like them


I have considered doing exactly this since I think my room is too shallow for two rows of recliners. With beanbags in the front row, I don't think you'd need a riser for the back row. Check out the sumo bean bag chairs. My buddy just bought one. I'm a big guy (6'9" tall) and would be nice and comfy on one of these for a couple hours.

http://www.sumolounge.com


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I have considered doing exactly this since I think my room is too shallow for two rows of recliners. With beanbags in the front row, I don't think you'd need a riser for the back row. Check out the sumo bean bag chairs. My buddy just bought one. I'm a big guy (6'9" tall) and would be nice and comfy on one of these for a couple hours.
> 
> http://www.sumolounge.com


I totally want two of those Sumo Gigantors!!!


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I might have to get one of those Sumo bean bags they really look comfortable. Thanks for the link


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

These are really nice!

http://www.lovesac.com/


----------

